# Cutest puppy ever - I want!



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I am one of those believers of things happen for a reason.... For some reason, he is calling your name!! 

I'm the wrong person to give advice on this - I'd always say to go for it!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a lovable face. Go for it.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He is very cute...but I thought you were going back to school? Did I miss a thread?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

It's those cute fat jaws. He is adorable!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a cutie! Why don't you sponsor him so that he is sure to have a good home? I know our local HS allows you to sponsor pets to make sure they aren't PTS.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is super cute.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

You guys are no help at all! Like Janine said, I am going back to school and I'm not even sure what I'm going to do with Ranger...shoot, I wish I could adopt this puppy! He is too cute for words! It is his fat little jaws, isn't it? And his funny little nose. I also like his pleasantly befuddled expression. Aw...

CarolinaCasey - no worries about him being put to sleep - he's at a no-kill rescue that only has foster homes so he'll be okay. If there was the slightest chance of him being PTS, I'd throw caution to the wind and grab him. I'm trying to do this new thing where I think of the consequences BEFORE actions, instead of after...or until they bite me in the a$$. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

But you will always wonder about him.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

From a person with 3 dogs, I would say go for it. However, I know your circumstances are such that it would be difficult to adopt another puppy.........but , but.....look at that face...he's sooooo adorable!!!! Does he have Rotti in him?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I know I am of no help whatsoever - But part of our "reasoning" (I use the term loosely) in getting another puppy was: Well, we have to figure out to do with one dog, why not just figure it out for two!?!?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I know I am of no help whatsoever - But part of our "reasoning" (I use the term loosely) in getting another puppy was: Well, we have to figure out to do with one dog, why not just figure it out for two!?!?


And then will come 3!!!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahahaha, now you're really not helping! Not to mention reading my mind since I thought the same thing about 5 minutes ago! Maybe my parents are ready for a new dog...

Laurie, it looks like he's got some rottie in him, doesn't it? He's so super cute! I wish they had a description of him but all they have is his name Poncho. I can't wait til I'm done school and have a better job so I can have more dogs! Cannot wait!!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Awww, he is so cute! I can see why he is calling your name....he's adorable


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

that is a ridiculously cute pup! i know what you mean about continually looking at available dogs for adoption... it's kind of addictive.


----------

